# Rockler Perfect Fit Dado Jig



## jangelini (Jan 1, 2015)

Has anyone used a Rockler Perfect Fit Dado jig? It seems like a pretty slick solution to routing dados that fit any width plywood perfectly. 

Jim


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I made my own. Works perfect.

Edit: Check out the link to my project.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/49738-exact-width-dado-jig.html


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jangelini said:


> Has anyone used a Rockler Perfect Fit Dado jig? It seems like a pretty slick solution to routing dados that fit any width plywood perfectly.
> 
> Jim


there are a bazillion plans to make your own....


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Simple and cheap, you can make it as long as you like, but a template guide at least as big as the plate opening, just cut the slot to fit it. You can tack or tape stops for a project or get fancy with T tracks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jangelini said:


> Has anyone used a Rockler Perfect Fit Dado jig? It seems like a pretty slick solution to routing dados that fit any width plywood perfectly.
> 
> Jim


more...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The problem hasn't been with the jig, it has been the locking mechanism on Rockler's guide/clamp it uses. After awhile, the locking mechanism makes notches in a long rod that begin to make the lock hard to use, or to slip. I have a Dado Wiz that works pretty well, but I just clamp the guide in place. Neat and fast to set up, but a shop made jig would do the job as well.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine is shop made...like the first pdf from Stick except both sides are adjustable. I've used it for stair stringers easily (tapered grooves). One side adjustable would be fine just like the pdf. One side is zero to my router base with a dedicated 1/2" bit used with this jig.

Nick


----------



## tedelis (Jan 24, 2015)

I've always thought that many of the store bought jigs were way overpriced for what you get. They are for the people who have more money than time. I, on the other hand have more time than money and enjoy spending it in my shop. Part of making projects for me is also making the jigs to get the job done. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tedelis said:


> I've always thought that many of the store bought jigs were way overpriced for what you get. They are for the people who have more money than time. I, on the other hand have more time than money and enjoy spending it in my shop. Part of making projects for me is also making the jigs to get the job done. Just my 2 cents.


Me too, Tim. It doesn't seem to matter if it is boating related, photography related or woodworking related. I like to build/modify stuff! :yes4:


----------

